# Question from new Sony A57 owner about changing the language



## AroundTokyo (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi all,
Just got my a57 today and pretty happy so far.  However, as I live in Japan I really would like to change the menus over to English.  From looking at Youtube there appears to be a menu item that allows you to do it, but the Japanese versions of this camera are missing it.  Does anyone know if it can be done and how?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 24, 2013)

Go to the sony site and you might be able to download a software update and get the english version of the operating system.


----------

